# rolling theraband



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

as the title has anybody tried it so instead of cutting 4 x 1" lengths what about rolling a 4" piece up would this work a bit like a loose tube just trying to think outside the box let me know your comments
polecat


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Many of us have tried folding. Wouldn't rolling produce the same effect?


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

i've no idea just thought i'd ask the experts all comments are welcome i have a lot to learn obviously
polecat


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Rolling the theraband would probably cause a lot of friction. This could ruin your performance, and band life.


----------

